# new 30-06



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i'll be to the range on wednesday, hopefully. i work in lansing, and rose lake is just outside of town. i can get in about 40 minutes of shooting over my lunch if i hurry and stretch my hour lunch a little.:lol: they are closed on mondays and tuesdays.

thanks for reminding me - that weaver offer is for a camo 10x jacket with removable sleeves, a "suggested" $100 value. they are still offering it on their website. send in $10 for postage, proof of purchase, receipt and the coupon from the website and they'll ship it out. offer ends 12/31/06

its probably worth the 10 bucks...


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

that was similar to the Bushnell deal, 10 dollar check and the paperwork. It came back in less than a week! Guys had them on the table for 50.00 and were selling them!! For 10 bucks Id definetely snatch it up.
I have to drive over that way [Lansing] 2x a month, my usual route is Flint to Detroit and back stopping at the offices. The Lansing trip makes for some extra hours....I know what you mean about the extended "lunch".


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

That is a sharp looking rifle. Looks a lot like a Supergrade to me, except the trigger. I've heard a lot of good things about the Savages, great rifles at a great price. 

I've had some pretty good results with the Pro Hunters in my 270, great bullet for whitetail that doesn't cost a whole lot. I have a 4.5 x 14 Weaver GS on my Ruger #1 (204). Great scope but not the best for the #1 as it doesn't have enough eye relief for the mounts that come with the Ruger. Good luck, I'm thinking of hitting the range myself tomorrow to get some shooting in.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

developement. Went to the range today and after I got done there, I made the mistake of combing the gun racks.......Located a pristine Rem Sportsman 74 in 30-06 with a Bushnell 3x9 [Ill swap the scope out with something more to my liking].....Got it for 250.00 Like I need another deer rifle!! Anyways, back to load developement. Probably try some 165/180 Hornady SST bullets and IMR-4895. Oh boy!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

huntsmen - i've got some 4895, guess i'll keep that in mind. figured the imr 4064 for the heavy bullets - 180 grain plus, something a little quicker burning like the 3031 for 150's. i'm guessing that the varget won't like the heavy bullets, but i'll give it a shot.

i'd like to try the hornady interbonds as well, a time tested, deep penetrating bullet. dragging my feet on getting some since i've got a couple thousand 30 cal sierras on the bench, that i inherited.

btw, i'm going to get an order in for some hornady .452 XTP's, with some MMP sabots. the hunting gods have smiled upon me. looks like i'll get to order that savage 10 ML II muzzleloader next week.

m1 - i'd love to get a ruger #1. in fact, before i settled on a bolt gun, this one was going to be a #1. i know - the grand slam i've got is a little short on the relief - that's why i had to go with the extended ring on the front. the gun mounts good now, but i'll have to be careful that it doesn't kiss my eyebrow from time to time.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I have some of the 4064 and have had great results in my 358 and 348 Wins. I haven't tried it in my 270 yet, but I know some guys who've done well with it and heavier bullets in the 35 Whelen. I've had some good results with RL-22 and several bullets and seems to give some good velocities when I run them through my chrony. Many powders I seem to get some great accuracy but not the velocity I'd like (some are close to 200 fps less than what the book lists). RL-22 has given me some good accuracy with some good velocities in several bullet weights. 

The Ruger is a nice rifle here's a shot of mine:










And a good shooter when I sighted it in:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

and use a lot of IMR-4895 in 22-250/243/30-06 and others. Also AA-3100 in 243/220 swift and Most mag projects too. Havent tried the Reloader powders yet. May have to give them a swing. Still have to work on something for that Savage HB 7-08 I found. Have had good luck with the 139SST in 7MM applications in the past.
With all those Sierras you have RZ, youll have plenty of test fodder for your new 06.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

m1 - that's a nice rig.. i looked really hard at a standard 1b in a .308. that's still an option now, i guess, since i got the '06.

i'll get a range report back soon, i hope..


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

well, it shoots too.. 

went to the range over lunch. managed to get in 6 shots, cleaning in between each shot.

prior to going to the range, i cleaned the bore for about 2 hours - swabbing, brushing, swabbing, brushing, etc.

shot at 50 yards only.

load shot was:

46.0 grains Varget (i've got to double check my logs - they aren't right in front of me), 180 grain Sierra spitzer boattail (#2160) Gameking, Remington brass, CCI large rifle primer. book says it should be about 2670 fps.

78 degrees, no wind.

cleaned in between each shot. 3 shots got me damn near bullseye. the tracking on the weaver grand slam is outstanding, very accurate.

next 3 shots were on top of each other. didn't have the calipers with me, but its a ragged hole under .5", probably near the .38-.4" range. of course, this is off sandbags.

that burned an hour and a half of my time, so i didn't get to go to the 100 yard range. besides, that's all the 180 grain Varget loads i'd loaded. i've got some 180 grain loads using imr-4064, and then the 165 grain loads in both varget and 4064, but given the fact that i just stumbled on what appears to be an excellent load for the gun, i'll probably load up some more 180 grain varget rounds and stick with that for a while.

the bullets are seated pretty close to the lands - i use the simple method of seating the bullet long, chambering it, seating slightly deeper, etc., until i'm just able to close the bolt. i do this witha dummy round, then get a comparator reading, then seat the rest of the rounds to that depth.

i thought it might take some getting used to with the accu-trigger, but i honestly didn't notice it until the range officer asked me what i thought of it. speaking of which, it is the best trigger i've shot. extremely impressed.

won't be able to get to the range again until next week - i'll start some 3 shot groups with cleanings in between, then some 5 shot groups..

savage has the makings of a real winner here.

now i'm doubly excited about getting that savage 10MLII muzzleloader on monday..


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

loading them out past 3.340? Ive heard sometimes feeding is a problem seating them long?
Glad your project is coming a long for you. Ill be loading some 30-06 this weekend. Doing the powder work now trying to figure out what I want to try.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

nope - actually, i was very surprised - after i got the comparator reading on those 180's, i measured COAL at 3.290". granted, i figure that they are .01-.015 off the lands, but that measurement threw me a little. if i remember correctly, that's .01 short of SAAMI.

actually, feeding is the one complaint i've got so far with this gun, although i remedied the situation already. found that if i don't pay attention and make sure the case heads are spaced a little from the back of the clip, the bottom round has a tendency to "slide" back to the very back of the clip when loading it up. it then cycles the first 3 out of the clip fine, but the fourth has been pushed back just far enough so that it's resting just out of reach from the bolt face. if i leave enough space between the rear of the clip and the case head, i don't get the problem. not a huge concern, since i know how to avoid it, and i can't imagine needing the 5th shot, but...

i was also very surprised to see the varget shoot the heavy bullets as well as it did.. granted, that's only a half a dozen rounds at 50, but if it keeps up, it should be sub-moa. i went in thinking that if i got an '06 to shoot moa, i'd be happy.

this is my first time loading for the '06.. what kind of accuracy do you expect from yours, huntsmen?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

[used-but as new condition] I figured if I can get somewhere near 1-1/2 inches Id be happy with it. I have had tack drivers in the 7400s [30-06 and 308s] and also 760s and 7600s. This one is the plain vanilla 74.
Ive loaded for these calibers many times previously, but dont have the powders in house right now other than some IMR-4895. May give your Varget a try though with 165 SST bullets.
Its not going to be my primary weapon for deer hunting, as I have a lot of bolts for that. However, on the deer drives and walking the wood lots [instead of sitting in the tree stand] I could see where the speedy follow up shot could be advantageous. Looked for a 94 Win in 25-35 but when the ship went down so did that idea!! I also figure to load some varmint rounds for chucks. I know its overkill, but the farmer really wouldnt care if we brought in a 50 BMG for chuck control. Probably some Speer TNT hollow points for that task.
As I said previously, thats a fine looking firearm you have there, right on par with the M-70 Supergrades. Keep the load data coming interested to see if anything may work in the Rem that youve tried. Thanks, Rich


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

the 7400 that i've got (well, actually its my sons, although its in my care for another 8 years, until he turns 12) is the same gun my father-in-law and brother-in-law shoot.

between them, and my FIL's brother, they kept about six 7400's around, using some as backups.

based on their load data - all of those 7400's liked imr-4064. that's why i've got so much of it right now.. 180 grain roundnose, flatbase sierras, with 48 grains of imr-4064 (running about 2700 fps), if i remember correctly. i can check his old records. that's what i'll start with in that 7400 i've got. i've seen my FIL's targets - and he easily gets 1.5" out of it. mind you, he's a deer hunter. not a benchrest kind of guy. shoots a box of shells a year prior to the season off the picnic table. i'd guess that combo would get tighter if he'd set down some sandbags.

since i'll start grouping the savage at the range next time, maybe i'll toss in that 7400 with that 4064 and give it a try. i'll let you know what i find.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I just picked my 30-06 up and brought it home. Going to give it a good scrubbing tonight.
I called one of my friends that shoots the military matches [M1As and the Garands] and suggests using the IMR4064, as he said thats all he would use in an 06 semi auto. Said its reliable,consistent,and accurate. Hes also helped before with 22-250 and 220 Swift loads [kind of the go-to guy for loading--been around awhile]. You guys have convinced me to give it a try.
Figure to be purchasing some of that powder and primers this weekend. Dont know about range time as I heard we may have 20+ mph winds this weekend.
I had been holding out for the new Rem 750 in 35 Whelen, but if this one shoots well, Ill probably just drop that idea. We get a decent weekend, and you want to get together to shoot/compare notes, let me know. Your not to far away. Rich


----------

